# I need big game heads to practice taxidermy!! Help a brother out.



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Hey guys and gals, if you shoot a deer or elk or any other animal and are not going to have it mounted, I'd love to get it from you to practice my taxidermy skills on!
I've been doing taxidermy as a hobby all my life but want to take it to the next level!!

Thanks!!


----------



## solocam (Jul 26, 2013)

Do we get it back? 8)


----------



## lifeisgood (Aug 31, 2010)

sorry Hog but I am not going to give another guy a head even if it is just for practice.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

If you pay for the material you can have it back, I make no money off of it, I'm really just practicing. I'll give you all the receipts.
If you don't want to pay for material I'll keep the cape to use as advertising of the finished mount. Pretty good way for you guys to get a mount done for cheap!!


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

lifeisgood said:


> sorry Hog but I am not going to give another guy a head even if it is just for practice.


Sounds like you had a bad experience, most capes rot on the mountain if it is not "trophy class". 
I'm not trying to get over on anyone I'm just trying to pursue what I have love to do since I was about 8 years old.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Hog... Want a cow elk Cape? I have no problem taking the time to cape out a cow elk.. .


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Sure, That would be great!! Thanks Nambaster!! Don't forget about me when you start trapping, I'll buy your ***** and other critters, you don't even need to skin them!!


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

No purchase necessary.... As a matter of fact I will be starting November so expect some *****. Time to fire up the ground freezer..


----------



## lifeisgood (Aug 31, 2010)

Hog no bad experiance or prision time it was only my poor attempt at a bad joke. If I get an animal down, where I can bring the skull and cape out easily, you can have it. I have never caped an animal, so it could be useful to try.


----------



## DeadI (Sep 12, 2007)

Pm sent


----------



## solocam (Jul 26, 2013)

If I am lucky enough to shoot a elk, cow or bull, I will let you practice with it.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

lifeisgood said:


> sorry Hog but I am not going to give another guy a head even if it is just for practice.[/
> 
> I think that it was missed,but funny:grin:


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

lifeisgood said:


> sorry Hog but I am not going to give another guy a head even if it is just for practice.


LOL, that went right over MY head!! I guess I've been out of New Orleans to long and my mind is not in the gutter as much!!


----------



## jayo (Jul 10, 2013)

lifeisgood said:


> sorry Hog but I am not going to give another guy a head even if it is just for practice.


I lol'ed


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Nambaster said:


> No purchase necessary.... As a matter of fact I will be starting November so expect some *****. Time to fire up the ground freezer..


What the heck is a ground freezer??


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

lifeisgood said:


> sorry Hog but I am not going to give another guy a head even if it is just for practice.


lmao! OH C-MON, how dare you not help a brother out!? :shock:


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Hoghunter where are you located at? I can send some work your way hopefully. :mrgreen:


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

hunting777 said:


> Hoghunter where are you located at? I can send some work your way hopefully. :mrgreen:


I'm in Layton, I used to do taxidermy full time about 5 years ago and I'm wanting to get back in the game, it is my passion!!
I am a very talented carpenter and love carpentry, I work on the most high end houses in the country. Have you watched the show Jungle Gold, I did the cabinets in that guys house, I'v been from Alabama to Atherton California, no matter what success I have had in carpentry, Taxidermy is my calling!!


----------



## Quacker Smacker (Mar 3, 2010)

hoghunter011583 said:


> I'm in Layton, I used to do taxidermy full time about 5 years ago and I'm wanting to get back in the game, it is my passion!!
> I am a very talented carpenter and love carpentry, I work on the most high end houses in the country. Have you watched the show Jungle Gold, I did the cabinets in that guys house, I'v been from Alabama to Atherton California, no matter what success I have had in carpentry, Taxidermy is my calling!!


Haha So what you're really trying to say is that you enjoy playing with wood but you would rather mount an animal...


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Quacker Smacker said:


> Haha So what you're really trying to say is that you enjoy playing with wood but you would rather mount an animal...


LMAO!!!!!!
Yeah I've tried to fight it my whole life but I'm just starting to except who I am!!


----------

